# Prom 2011



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I has a cute son  The girl with him is a life-long friend.. it was her prom last night. He flew to California to go with her.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

So _that's_ what was going on! I went to the grocery store to buy rum and there were all these teenagers in evening gowns. Hopefully they will have enjoyable evenings. While staying away from the rum.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

What a cute pair! Love the shade of green and the way her dress trails down longer in the back.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Reussie Miliardario (Mar 4, 2011)

They look like they're having a great time!

Where did they go out to eat? 

Any limo pics?

Thanks for sharing.

Reussie


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

How adorable! I love seeing kids going out to prom


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so sweet.  Love the way they are together.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No limo pics, my brother loaned them his 2001 Lincoln Navigator (he lives in the same town as the girl).









I have no idea where they ate, That information was never passed to me. They are good friends, her parents are our best friends. Their 3 kids and our 3 kids grew up together as much as military families can, and we visit each other A LOT.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.  How adorable.
deb


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Great photos -- and a great story.  Your son is not only handsome, but really nice.  Looks like they had a great time!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

WOW, for being so far away, he matched her shade of gown to a tee!
Did he buy the tie and handkerchief himself before going ?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

He flew to Cali to go to a prom?  Awww, cute and sweet.  He'll be a keeper for some lucky girl.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

They look lovely! And it's wonderful to hear about a friendship like that. Very sweet.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

PMartelly said:


> WOW, for being so far away, he matched her shade of gown to a tee!
> Did he buy the tie and handkerchief himself before going ?


nah, we asked her mom to snag him a tie & kerchief that matched... there was no way for us to get ones that matched ahead of time since we didn't know the exact shade of green...


Lisa Scott said:


> He flew to Cali to go to a prom? Awww, cute and sweet. He'll be a keeper for some lucky girl.


Yeah.. he's a sweetheart.. and last summer they had talked about it because she didn't have a boyfriend, so he said he'd go with her...


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Great color, I agree. Hope they had an amazing time


----------

